# my daphnia catch



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi,
I went to the swamps near humber river to have some fun and catch daphnia.
Here is the pics. By the time I came home a bunch of them ended up dead on the bottom of the tub, however before they died they bred a little, you can see tiny babies. I put the survivors in some green water to see if may culture them. 
It was a good adventure. I also found a few aquatic plants.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

niave question, what does dapnia look like and how do you know that youve caught it?


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

qualityhitz said:


> niave question, what does dapnia look like and how do you know that youve caught it?


I can't really describe the way they look, try google for that.
I know the way they swim and look. Also they are the only critters that you find in shallow stagnant waters in large numbers, especially at this time of the year. 
My fish love them.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

i saw little swimming white worms in my tank. I also caught this little spider, 2mm in size and I dropped it in my tank...my fish ate him up faster than I can see lol. Just a shoot to the surface and the spider was gone. Can I feed them ants for fun sometimes? LOL just a thought. What house bugs are safe to feed to fish? Theoretically of course. I just feed em white worms, my culture is finally starting to grow.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

The reddish ones in the second picture are fairy shrimp, I think. Good fish food, too.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

That is quite a score if you got daphnia and fairy shrimp. You should be able to culture daphnia especially if you can make green water. Some daphnia don't like warm water, and it will cause them to go into dipause.
I had to open the pool so I wiped out most of my daphnia although I kept a few in buckets.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

OOOH so thats what those water flea things are, i open pools so i should be able to collect a bunch soon. What is green water though?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You won't find daphnia on pool covers unless someone put them there like I do. You will find lots of other things though. Usually there are lots of various aquatic larvae, most of which are excellent as food. Fairy shrimp are a great food. They look like brine shrimp but grow to an inch or so. You also won't find them on pool covers.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

my fish love them, even algae eater hunts them.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Fairy shrimp seem to be the earliest live food of the year. I found my first ones when at university, in a small pond across from where I was staying. The ice in the pond had only melted along the edges, and there were lots of these small baby brine shrimp like creatures swimming in the 4" space between the ice and the shore. I netted a bunch for my neons, and kept the extras in a jar. I went home for the weekend and when I returned Sunday night, they were already 1/2" long. I didn't find out until years later what they were.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Is it safe to bring in live food from the outdoors?

How do we know it's clean for our aquariums?


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> Is it safe to bring in live food from the outdoors?
> 
> How do we know it's clean for our aquariums?


I don't consider aquarium to be a clinically sterile environment and don't really what it to be. I do take some precautions though.


----------

